# San Francisco Bay Area Craigslist Schwinn pricing !!!



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2021)

__





						SF bay area bicycles - by owner "schwinn" - craigslist
					

SF bay area bicycles - by owner "schwinn" - craigslist



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




here is a link to Schwinn's on Craigslist in the Bay Area. prices are out of control here, I wish they had a way so we could see what actually sold.

the one guy with all the bikes in the same long driveway must be selling them as they go away after a while.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2021)

I know cost of living in CA is high but those prices are ridiculous. A bunch of $150/300 bikes around here.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

That driveway seller cracks me up. I bet his backyard if full of empty beer cans and cigarette butts.  🤣 

How come you haven't jumped on this deal?  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/san-jose-vintage-schwinn-bicycle-new/7331155625.html


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 5, 2021)

Even the crappy girl's bikes are quadruple priced what there worth! Worth driving up there to sell some bike's!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh, yeah,
That’s Jer up in San Anselmo.
He’s a cool dude.
He runs a Bike/Klunker exchange out of his driveway.
He’ll build you whatever you want, if he hasn’t already got it.
He seems to be doing alright, so there’s definitely a market for them in that area.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, yeah,
> That’s Jer up in San Anselmo.
> He’s a cool dude.
> He runs a Bike/Klunker exchange out of his driveway.
> ...




His bikes are pretty decent builds, and if he can get what he's asking more power to him. 👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> His bikes are pretty decent builds, and if he can get what he's asking more power to him. 👍



It looks like many of the driveway guy bikes have nice new much lighter and more effficient  wheels. They  have money to spend in the north bay. I am sure they are all real nice. People must see those and think the old worn out bikes are worth the same.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That driveway seller cracks me up. I bet his backyard if full of empty beer cans and cigarette butts.  🤣
> 
> How come you haven't jumped on this deal?  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/san-jose-vintage-schwinn-bicycle-new/7331155625.html



New decals are on top of the old ones. Ugly seat. Don't like the green.  Plus it seems I like fixer uppers better. I have only bought 2 or 3 complete running old bikes out of the 15 or so I have had that were rideable. A $300.00 lightweight would have to be pretty sweet for me to get it.


----------



## oskisan (Jun 5, 2021)

These prices are actually nothing new... The thing that I find disappointing is that the number of higher end bike collectors in the SF bay area is very limited or non-existent.

If you are looking for Schwinn's (and depending on what you are looking for) they are typically everywhere and you just need to be willing to do ship the bikes. Your better bet is  to check Southern California for bikes and make the Trek down there to pick one up.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 7, 2021)

the "bikes in the driveway" were at the Marin bike swap. I bought some take-off original Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8 tires tires from him. should have bought a set of fat tires while I was there. my brain was in bike overload and I did not think of it. he is one of the Museum guys, probably one of the "RePack" crew that started mountain biking. he had some older Schwinn ladies bikes that looked like new bikes with new aluminum wheels and nice paint or powder coat. I bet most women want to say "look at my Vintage Schwinn" and not be showing their friends a rusty chipped up bike.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 7, 2021)

It’s asking prices, big difference between and actual selling prices. Then you have the NW with this type of middle weight quality and can’t get more than a 150- for it on a good day. You do have high optimism suggested pricing here also, but the Bay area, crazy.

Most younger generations I feel they invest in experiences and not in material collecting. So I feel a lot of bikes are not worth anything anymore unless rare to the masses. Just because these lesser bikes are less findable doesn’t mean there worth money, means most do not have interest in them and are disappearing in a less desirable.

The market has changed. Middleweight I feel has already past its peak. Now it’s BMX and muscle bike. My theory, it’s generational mostly, BMX, Stingray are mostly the gen who grow up with those bikes that are now in their 50-60s. Again mostly are.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 7, 2021)

fatbike said:


> The market has changed. Middleweight I feel has already past its peak. Now it’s BMX and muscle bike. My theory, it’s generational mostly, BMX, Stingray are mostly the gen who grow up with those bikes that are now in their 50-60s. Again mostly are.



I missed the BMX craze, we put knobbies on out stingrays with a 10 speed seat. they even have one like that at the Marin Bicycle Museum. I have a buddy 10 years younger than me that spent a fortune building a BMX bike like what he had when he was a kid. it surprised me that people were doing that sort of thing


----------



## fatbike (Jun 7, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I missed the BMX craze, we put knobbies on out stingrays with a 10 speed seat. they even have one like that at the Marin Bicycle Museum. I have a buddy 10 years younger than me that spent a fortune building a BMX bike like what he had when he was a kid. it surprised me that people were doing that sort of thing



One of my very first BMX bikes were Mongoose nickel plate new in 3rd grade for a Christmas, the best Xmas present I ever had and hand me down DG, also had many others in the late 70s and early 80s. They do not do it for me now, but dang, if I had them FS in this current BMX craze market, I would definitely take advantage. I will see if I can track a photo with me on that Mongoose, I believe also wearing a Star Wars belt buckle as well.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 12, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That driveway seller cracks me up. I bet his backyard if full of empty beer cans and cigarette butts.  🤣
> 
> How come you haven't jumped on this deal?  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/san-jose-vintage-schwinn-bicycle-new/7331155625.html



He will sell you one of those beer cans for $20.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

Pauliemon said:


> He will sell you one of those beer cans for $20.



Actually he does quite well with his bike sales. The bikes are all ready to ride. He's sold a bunch of them. I talked to him at a swap meet. Cool guy.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 13, 2021)

Long Driveway guy Lowkey motors... believe it or not...sells Breezes for 1K range ...
not like hot cakes...but there is a market in the uber rich surrounds of that area..
he builds some pretty cool klunkers too and is in tight with the og Mt Tam bomber crew...
He is also thoroughly meticulous on his 'refurbs'....

But indeed...most CL listings I see  are comedy these days...especially in high rent zones like SF


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 18, 2021)

Lowkey does this absolutely wild thing that I think we should all keep in mind: actually building strong wheels. I can’t tell the number of vintage wheelsets that I’ve used that had almost no spoke tension let alone see actually true. So if you add labor, wheel rebuilds, paint/clear coat, and the location his prices make sense. They don’t make sense for the Midwest however


----------



## JimR56 (Jun 18, 2021)

Late to the thread, but I've lived here in the south Bay Area for my entire 65 years.  I remember seeing the "driveway" listings many years ago... possibly before the Cabe forums existed (or at least this iteration that began in what... 2006?).  I remember a Cabe website before that, but without forums (?).  And Craigslist began in the latter 90's I think.  Anyway, to each their own I guess.  I think of myself as sort of a "purist" who likes things original for the most part, and seeing 50's and 60's middleweights stripped of original parts and made into "bombers" and "klunkers" leaves me a bit cold.  And since VERY few nice original and mostly complete specimens turn up around here (part of the reason for the high prices, no doubt), seeing modified and parted out bikes is all the more demoralizing to someone like me.  Lowkey offers a hell of a lot of bikes, but they don't turn over very quickly (at least not the ones on CL).  Occasionally they offer a mid-century middleweight that is basically unmolested, but they tend to be the lower grade, less deluxe models.  Maybe he keeps the "good stuff"?  I have no idea, but as someone said above, if he's succeeding at doing it his way, more power to him.  I'm just a complainer.  🙃

Naturally, just as I go on this rant, a 1950's Corvette turns up on CL locally... for only $600 (yes, that's cheap for this area).  Of course, I'm no expert (and the photos are limited in quality and quantity), so I don't know if this is a totally legit example:  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/atq/d/san-jose-schwinn-corvette-1950s-cruiser/7335021709.html


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 18, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stupid prices are not limited to California Craigslist, it is also prevalent on Ebay with listings for Cruisers! There are also some stupid pricing for bikes on some the FB groups!

Here is a great example of that on Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184847976791?campid=5335809022

And you can find a few in this FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/431816150361428


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2021)

JimR56 said:


> Late to the thread, but I've lived here in the south Bay Area for my entire 65 years.  I remember seeing the "driveway" listings many years ago... possibly before the Cabe forums existed (or at least this iteration that began in what... 2006?).  I remember a Cabe website before that, but without forums (?).  And Craigslist began in the latter 90's I think.  Anyway, to each their own I guess.  I think of myself as sort of a "purist" who likes things original for the most part, and seeing 50's and 60's middleweights stripped of original parts and made into "bombers" and "klunkers" leaves me a bit cold.  And since VERY few nice original and mostly complete specimens turn up around here (part of the reason for the high prices, no doubt), seeing modified and parted out bikes is all the more demoralizing to someone like me.  Lowkey offers a hell of a lot of bikes, but they don't turn over very quickly (at least not the ones on CL).  Occasionally they offer a mid-century middleweight that is basically unmolested, but they tend to be the lower grade, less deluxe models.  Maybe he keeps the "good stuff"?  I have no idea, but as someone said above, if he's succeeding at doing it his way, more power to him.  I'm just a complainer.  🙃
> 
> Naturally, just as I go on this rant, a 1950's Corvette turns up on CL locally... for only $600 (yes, that's cheap for this area).  Of course, I'm no expert (and the photos are limited in quality and quantity), so I don't know if this is a totally legit example:  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/atq/d/san-jose-schwinn-corvette-1950s-cruiser/7335021709.html




That CL 50's Corvette has me stumped. It's a 1958 or older model but it has the new 1959 tear drop S reflector and the chrome fender braces didn't come about until 1962. The 1959 models had a cantilever frame change and from experience the rear fenders are not interchangeable with the earlier models. There are some non original parts on that Corvette, but for the most part it looks correct.


----------



## oskisan (Jun 19, 2021)

JimR56 said:


> Late to the thread, but I've lived here in the south Bay Area for my entire 65 years.  I remember seeing the "driveway" listings many years ago... possibly before the Cabe forums existed (or at least this iteration that began in what... 2006?).  I remember a Cabe website before that, but without forums (?).  And Craigslist began in the latter 90's I think.  Anyway, to each their own I guess.  I think of myself as sort of a "purist" who likes things original for the most part, and seeing 50's and 60's middleweights stripped of original parts and made into "bombers" and "klunkers" leaves me a bit cold.  And since VERY few nice original and mostly complete specimens turn up around here (part of the reason for the high prices, no doubt), seeing modified and parted out bikes is all the more demoralizing to someone like me.  Lowkey offers a hell of a lot of bikes, but they don't turn over very quickly (at least not the ones on CL).  Occasionally they offer a mid-century middleweight that is basically unmolested, but they tend to be the lower grade, less deluxe models.  Maybe he keeps the "good stuff"?  I have no idea, but as someone said above, if he's succeeding at doing it his way, more power to him.  I'm just a complainer.  🙃
> 
> Naturally, just as I go on this rant, a 1950's Corvette turns up on CL locally... for only $600 (yes, that's cheap for this area).  Of course, I'm no expert (and the photos are limited in quality and quantity), so I don't know if this is a totally legit example:  https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/atq/d/san-jose-schwinn-corvette-1950s-cruiser/7335021709.html





Not a bad corvette, and the price is reasonable, but couldn't the seller have taken a couple better pics? Interesting how people list things for sale when they do not have to pay for the listing...  Makes me wonder if the bike is missing a chainguard.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 19, 2021)

Or at least provide a few words of description


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 19, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Stupid prices are not limited to California Craigslist, it is also prevalent on Ebay with listings for Cruisers! There are also some stupid pricing for bikes on some the FB groups!
> 
> Here is a great example of that on Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184847976791?campid=5335809022
> 
> And you can find a few in this FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/431816150361428




Or this one................

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174797283138?campid=5335809022


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 19, 2021)

The Corvette is listed in antiques and not in bikes


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 22, 2021)

I think Ebay tops the list for stupid pricing on bikes! ($1900)

This seller is out to lunch with his pricing on this bike and the $195 shipping price!!!








https://www.ebay.com/itm/313572535115?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I think Ebay tops the list for stupid pricing on bikes! ($1900)
> 
> This seller is out to lunch with his pricing on this bike and the $195 shipping price!!!
> 
> ...



And his? write up sounds like a Martha Stewart sales pitch full of beautiful tires and Sapphire red paint. Almost puked reading it. 🌈


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> And his? write up sounds like a Martha Stewart sales pitch full of beautiful tires and Sapphire red paint. Almost puked reading it. 🌈




If you think that write up is bad, you should check out the listings from this hack who sells bikes on Ebay regularly..........................!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/402913392147?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime (Jun 22, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> If you think that write up is bad, you should check out the listings from this hack who sells bikes on Ebay regularly..........................!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/402913392147?campid=5335809022



I don't know if this seller is a "hack".  I bought a bike from him.  Ignored his endless sales hype and got something that he was not aware of.  Horrible packing job though and it got damaged.  When I memtioned it he started babbling like his description.  That is the way he talks.  He made up for it to a point but I would avoid this guy


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 22, 2021)

The seller mentioned in this thread takes, what I consider to be a lot of shortcuts in his builds. Very, very few are correct, but they look good to the untrained eye.  It seems that his customers are either misled or ignorant. Its not that hard to buy new Chinese wheels and parts to make an old Schwinn "look good".


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2021)

1motime said:


> I don't know if this seller is a "hack".  I bought a bike from him.  Ignored his endless sales hype and got something that he was not aware of.  Horrible packing job though and it got damaged.  When I memtioned it he started babbling like his description.  That is the way he talks.  He made up for it to a point but I would avoid this guy



When you say you got something he was unaware of do you mean he sold you a bike and he didn't know exactly what he was selling? What did you score ? Just curious. He gets some decent bikes often better prices then most ebay sellers but still to high for the most part.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 22, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> When you say you got something he was unaware of do you mean he sold you a bike and he didn't know exactly what he was selling? What did you score ? Just curious. He gets some decent bikes often better prices then most ebay sellers but still to high for the most part.



Schwinn tall frame Racer. Was not described as such but I recognized it. Decent condition but had some obvious issues which he did not disclose.   I don't have a problem fixing things but if the pages long description doesn't mention then it seems like problems are being hidden. When questioned after the fact guy said he didn't look that closely. He is not able to manage his inventory. Selling way too much stuff


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 23, 2021)

Its a waiting game in that area. I have a few bikes, and I never bought any from that seller with the bikes in the drive way


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 24, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Stupid prices are not limited to California Craigslist, it is also prevalent on Ebay with listings for Cruisers! There are also some stupid pricing for bikes on some the FB groups!
> 
> Here is a great example of that on Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184847976791?campid=5335809022
> 
> And you can find a few in this FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/431816150361428


----------

